
Bing just became the best search engine for developers - preetish
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2016/04/08/bing-just-became-best-search-engine-developers/
======
stephenr
First off - this doesn't work for me. I don't see the hackerrank widget, just
regular results.

Secondly, even if it did work, I still disagree that this somehow makes Bing
"the best" for developers. If you're developing in a language, you are almost
certainly going to have a runtime for that language you can access already -
either locally, in a VM or on a remote machine somewhere that you have easy
access to.

Thirdly, even if you find that sort of thing handy - DuckDuckGo has support
for heaps of 'instant answers' and DDG allows the community to define __new
__instant answers /bangs/etc.

A simple gimmick like a HackerRank widget on a search results page doesn't
make a search engine better.

